
Ask HN: What tech stack to learn as hacker? - __e__
I do not have cs background. I want to build web apps, turning my ideas into real products. Therefore, I want to learn web dev. What stack should I learn?
======
mtmail
Yesterday you asked about books on "python, django, and web dev". That's a
good start. Many languages can be used for web apps, it's more important to
start and pull through with the learning resources.

------
kashaiahyah85
Given what you're going for, Javascript will be your most important friend,
followed by css even if you aren't a designer, as well as html. It's worth
also learning git. Still, you'll have to learn more the concepts, and even
then you have to roll with the punches. We're all re-learning constantly.

Good luck!

------
mharroun
Css/javascript/html

Node for the backend will also use javascript.

That could take you a very long way if you want to just hack out a product.

------
chovy
If you go the javascript route, I like koa/node/mongo and vue.

